# Sparkling Cider



## spamurai (Aug 22, 2013)

Is the Sparkling Cider just the Fizzy-Apple Juice? or are they different things?


----------



## Snow (Aug 22, 2013)

Never heard of the fizzy apple juice but I'm guessing they're the same. Looks like a tall glass of something amber-ish in your pockets, looks like a bag on the floor, if you hold it it's a glass and when you drink it, it's all gone. That's the sparkling cider in a nutshell, sound the same to you?


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2013)

They are the same item, yes.


----------



## spamurai (Aug 22, 2013)

Snow said:


> Never heard of the fizzy apple juice but I'm guessing they're the same. Looks like a tall glass of something amber-ish in your pockets, looks like a bag on the floor, if you hold it it's a glass and when you drink it, it's all gone. That's the sparkling cider in a nutshell, sound the same to you?



Ah I see. 
Maybe it's the English name xD Sounds the same.



Tina said:


> They are the same item, yes.



Ah good. Thank you xD

Are there different flavours?


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Ah good. Thank you xD
> 
> Are there different flavours?



There aren't, no. I believe the name just differs depending on what region (and/or language) your game is.


----------



## spamurai (Aug 22, 2013)

Tina said:


> There aren't, no. I believe the name just differs depending on what region (and/or language) your game is.



Ah I see. Ok thanks


----------

